# Viewing TAM on mobile / smart phone issue.



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

...not sure if it's only me with this one. I just got a new Droid Razr HD ....and the browser is Google Chrome.

When I open TAM and go to a specific forum ...the authors name / date / time stamp of the thread is HUGE (pink background line) ...and the title (light blue background line) is...almost unreadable / tiny.

...anyone encounter this besides me? It was fine a few days ago but seems to have changed at some point....


----------

